# Jamaica pimento wood chips



## wakame (Jul 14, 2017)

Thinking about doing some Jamaica jerk chicken next weekend for a party. I normally just use apple/cherry wood. However, to have an authentic flavor, it requires some pimento wood chips. Found them online for $35 for 2 lb plus 11 shipping. If anyone used them before, is it worth it? does the flavor really enhance that much?


----------



## dls1 (Jul 14, 2017)

wakame,

I'm assuming that the source you found for the pimento wood chips is "pimentowood.com". I've never used their chips, but I have used their chunks and the results were OK, but not outstanding. If you've never had jerk chicken at one of the shacks, shanties, or roadside stands in Jamaica before you might be very pleased. On the other hand, if you have had jerk chicken prepared in the traditional in Jamaica before, as I have many times, you might be disappointed.

It's really a matter of technique in how the cooks there use the wood in 3 forms. They start by building a fire with charcoal made from pimento wood. Once that's going good, they sprinkle pimento chips over the coals. They also lay non-aged pimento wood sticks on the grates. Once the sticks are hot and expelling their oils they add a bunch of spatchcocked chickens on top and cover everything with a large piece of metal. As the chickens cook, they'll flip them occasionally until they're done, and ready to sell.

The photo below might give you a better idea of what I'm describing.


----------

